# Blue dot today?



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

we are headed to the dot for A burger today. 11:30 before the crowd hits. Later


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Blue dot was closed.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I have never had a blue dot. heard they are great! wish i could meet ya'll sometime, but i am stuck at work.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Went to Jerrys Drive-In instead...now that was a good burger too! Along with fried okra, oysters, gravy fries, and a ying-ling...time for a nap.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Had a blue dot last week. MMMMMMM good!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I had a Blue Dot on Monday, and now they are closed??

Anyone know why??


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Sign said closed 5th through the 8th, thats it.


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

That sucks. Brandy give me a call next week and I will meet you up there next thursday or friday.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *Brandy (8/6/2009)*Sign said closed 5th through the 8th, thats it.


I guess everyone gets a vacation!!!!!


----------

